# Spotting for a week now... read more...



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Sorry if this is TMI, but I just need to tell someone about this...

I got my period back 4 months ago and since then have had a few days of spotting just before I get my period. I started spotting a week ago today. The spotting, as usual, is brown, not red. But as I get my period, the brown turns to red. No sign of that happening yet.

So I took a preg test yesterday morning and it was negative. My DH and I had unprotected sex smack dab in the middle of my window of ovulation (according to those ovulation calculators), so I wasn't sure what to expect.

Is it possible to spot for awhile instead of a period? Or could I be pregnant and just tested too early? It's probably just a waiting game, huh?


----------



## fiddledebi (Nov 20, 2003)

You could be pregnant. This is what happened to me. I was sure I had my period, but it just never got any heavier than spotting. Finally, I tested -- and it was negative. About a week and a half in, I stopped spotting and thought I'd just had a really light period. THen, suddenly, (TMI COMING) my nipples got very, very sore and sensitive. I was miserable in a breeze or chilly room. I had heard that was a common symptom of pregnancy, so I tested again, and yep, I was pregnant.


----------



## ajsgirl (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, it just happened...I got my period. After a week and a half of spotting, it finally came! Gosh, my cycles I guess are really wacky. Thanks... I guess your story confirms that anything can happen!


----------

